# Aggressive Music



## Twitchtail (Jan 22, 2008)

Can anyone suggest some, fast, aggressive music for me? It helps me play shooters better if I got some good music going. Any suggestions would be welcome, although dont just say 'anything from (name of band)" or similar. Please be specific, album names or even better, specific songs. Thanks!


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 22, 2008)

"Soldiers of the Wasteland" by Dragonforce:

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jJOwDYDAtsM[/youtube]


----------



## Oni (Jan 22, 2008)

below is for those who are fond to rpgs.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVew5h17JNc[/youtube]


----------



## Seratuhl (Jan 22, 2008)

Search Youtube for: Vader- THIS IS THE WAR!!!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 22, 2008)

Pantera, Sepultura, Machine Head that will do for a start


----------



## DavidN (Jan 22, 2008)

Iron Savior, if it's a space shooter. Here's Battering Ram.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeuVrA9FsdA

(And I've just realized you probably meant "shooter" as in first-person shooter rather than "scrolling shooter" like I interpreted it. This is the price of being old and out of touch.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 22, 2008)

Slipknot, some Rob Zombie, some Kittie.


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm listening to Chimaira at the moment, that may work.


----------



## DoggyStyle (Jan 22, 2008)

Public Enemy & Anthrax - Bring Tha Noize

Public Enemy - Welcome To The Terrordome

If ya want aggressive music check Public Enemy, and thier Albums "It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back" And "Fear Of A Black Planet" - The Beats are harsh and aggressive,...


----------



## Esplender (Jan 22, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Search Youtube for: Vader- THIS IS THE WAR!!!



Disregard all previous posts. Them, and Iron Saviour are the only good bands mentioned so far.

Red Harvest - A.E.P.

Demolition Hammer - Human Dissection

Saber Tiger - Vague Bless

Destruction - Total Desaster

Exhumed - The Matter Of Splatter (My personal favourite)

Demons & Wizards - Terror Train

Tankard - We're Coming Back

 Decrepit Birth - ...And Time Begins

But if you just want to go totally apeshit, then go for anything by Last Days Of Humanity.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gwPQIEbUuQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 25, 2008)

DevilDriver - End of the Line and Hold Back the Day

Hatebreed - any song

Into Eternity - Severe Emotional Distress

Spineshank - Asthmatic

Pantera - Fucking Hostile

Roadrunner United - The Dagger

Shadows Fall - just about any song

Slipknot - Get This


----------



## Oni (Jan 25, 2008)

I would suggest a few Marylin Manson tracks; however, that group disgusts me, poor morals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFRH93KOSk8


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 25, 2008)

If you're looking for aggressive, some good ol' thrash metal won't let you down. Personally, I've always liked Caught In A Mosh by Anthrax.



> Pantera - Fucking Hostile



Heh, I love that song! (And it kinda describes me at the moment...)


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 25, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Slipknot



AHAHA you must be joking! I'll post my list of AGGRESSIVE music for the OP to shift through so he can taste some real metal if inclined.

Hypocrisy, Dismember, DestrÃ¶yer 666, Impaled Nazarene, Finntroll, Immolation, Decapitated, Panzerchrist, Gorefest, Suffocation, Morbid Angel, Vader, Polluted Inheritance, Metallica, Dark Tranquillity, Aeon, Ribspreader, Death, Bolt Thrower, Therion, Mercenary, Trauma, Blood Red Throne, Bloodbath, Skyclad, Marduk, Drawn and Quartered, Korpiklaani, TrollfesT, Tankard, Vomitory, Bathory, Septic Flesh, Sotajumala, Tyr, Scar Symmetry, Fleshcrawl, Sodom, Angel Corpse, Witchery, Torture Killer, Incantation, Monstrosity, Exmortem, Carpathian Forest, Asphyx, Insomnium, Cancer, Avulsed, Obituary, Vehemence, Centinex, Entombed, Immortal, Moonsorrow, Gorguts, Black Sabbath, Abandoned, My Darkest Hate, Iniquity, Autopsy, Carcass, Pestilence, Venom, Morgoth, Sigh, Chaosbreed, By Dawn Cursed, Celtic Frost, Demigod, Mayhem, Folkearth, Hammerfall, Tiamat, Electric Wizard, Fourth Dimension, V:28, Windir, Falkenbach, Dark Funeral, Messiah, Anthem, Mistweaver, Seance, Skinless, Epica, Dragonforce, Armored Saint, Sirenia, Grave, Overkill, 1349, Cannibal Corpse, Dew-Scented, MÃ¥negarm, Agent Steel, Angtoria, Alkonost, Eluveitie, Gorod, Candlemass, Acheron, Anvil, Lord Belial, Mors Principium Est, Doomsword, Darkthrone, Artillery, Ensiferum, Equilibrium, Testament, Virgin Snatch, Skeletonwitch, Nile, Watchtower, Chastain, Emperor, Rotting Christ, Ifrit, Warbringer, Northland, Iron Savior, Carcariass, Charon, Barathrum, Manufacturer's Pride, Holy Martyr, Thirdmoon, Demilich, Sanctimony, Gorgoroth, Moon, Toxocara, Rosae Crucis, Hypnosia, Requiem Laus, Kromlek, Unchecked Aggression, LothlÃ¶ryen, Crucifier, Skald, Death SS, Imperium Dekadenz, Pest, Kriegersseel, Celestial Season, Eucharist, Grey Skies Fallen, Fejd, At The Gates, Raventhrone, Cathedral, Wotanskrieger, Revelation, Evisceration, Hydra, Suicidal Winds, Enoch, Cattle Decapitation, Grand Belial's Key, Carnal Force, PoisonGod, Fire in the Hall, Resistencia, Benediction and Winds of Plague.

Acquaint yourself with http://www.metal-archives.com and search up the names if you are interested in any of the above. You can also find legit stuff by some artists at http://freemetalalbums.blogspot.com


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 25, 2008)

Mrchris, you seem to have fine taste in music. I like you already. *Gives you the traditional metalhead salute: the horns.*


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol thanks a lot for the suggestions. I'm still working through them, but I haven't found anything that i really like so far. I've found that with a lot of these songs I like the music but I think the singing's crap......I'm not a fan of unintelligible growling lol. Thank you very much though.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 25, 2008)

apparently I cant export HTML files from iTunes any more or I'd post my 4 gaming playlists....
it's mostly hardrock, punk, pop punk, and what not, so no thrashmetal (those are on a diffrent playlist )   but some of the bands with more songs on them are 
rise against
three days grace
breaking benjerman
disturbed
emanuel
finch (old stuff... boo new music)
hoobastank
korn
my chemical romance
offspring (again mostly really old stuff)
papa roach
rage against the machine
rufio
senses fail
skillet
spoken
system of a down
taproot
thrice
and trapt


all of them have at least 4 songs listed (no repeated) and they cover a fair number of musical styles and types...
although it's only 2 of the lists... maybe if I get bored I'll post more, or if I figure out how to export readable files I'll just link to them


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 25, 2008)

Makes me laugh seeing people suggest wannabe-aggressive music for the OP here.

Korn, Slipknot, MCR/Fallout Boy/(insert modern emo or metalcore band here) are tame (mass produced by the big labels) and meant for the clueless masses and trendsters who cannot handle semi-underground or underground metal. I can also provide sample mp3s of most anything shown in my big list above if wanted. Just pass me a PM for AIM/MSN name.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you might've left out a band or two in your "big list", Chris. Such a shame, that you should make a huge list of awesome-tastic bands, and leave out a few poor souls who also deserve to be on that same list.

...Of course, I can't remember a single one at the moment. Just woke up, you realize.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 25, 2008)

Job for a Cowboy - "Knee Deep"
The Number Twelve Looks Like You - "Sleeping With The Fishes See"
The Black Dahlia Murder - "Everything Went Black" (actually there's a lot from this band, but that'd take some digging to get specific.)
Daughters (nothing specific here, either.)


Just a few suggestions. :]


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 25, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Makes me laugh seeing people suggest wannabe-aggressive music for the OP here.
> 
> Korn, Slipknot, MCR/Fallout Boy/(insert modern emo or metalcore band here) are tame (mass produced by the big labels) and meant for the clueless masses and trendsters who cannot handle semi-underground or underground metal. I can also provide sample mp3s of most anything shown in my big list above if wanted. Just pass me a PM for AIM/MSN name.


it makes me laugh when people use the term emo to describe any music they don't like
or when people ignorantly judge other peoples taste in music....
aggression isnt simple thrash metal riffs and someone screaming, you can have plenty aggressive music played out on piano if you know what you're doing (and actually that'll give you the highest sense of aggression.. ever listen to someone really pound out some notes?)

pretty much everything you said makes me laugh... okay maybe no laugh, but basically I think you're sounding like a bigot and you need to be reminded that music is about opinion and what you think isnt right.... soooo yeah... time to grow up...

in the words of a Christian pop punk band "opinions are immunity to being told
you're wrong paper, rock, and scissors, they all have their pros and cons."

if you really want to debate the term emo however, that will take a long time, so PM me if you want to hear a good rant =)


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn, *mrchris*, I've liked you more and more each time you post.


----------



## Esplender (Jan 25, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> I'm gonna show off how kvlt and br00tal I am by impulsively copy/pasting everything in my playlist; Regardless of how unfitting the music is to the OP's criteria. I'll just sneak in some Tiamat, Death SS, Sigh, Korpiklaani, Dragonforce, Electric Wizard, and a couple of "underground" bands which I've only got one song by them to impress the new kids. They won't know.



Fixed.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 25, 2008)

I know it's not true emo like the 80s hardcore version is.

Not a br00tal fag.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 25, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> I know it's not true emo like the 80s hardcore version is.
> 
> Not a br00tal fag.



I'm only about 99% sure you missed my point... but whaddever


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2008)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> aggression isnt simple thrash metal riffs and someone screaming, you can have plenty aggressive music played out on piano if you know what you're doing (and actually that'll give you the highest sense of aggression.. ever listen to someone really pound out some notes?)



As a pianist, guitarist, and avid metal/classical/experimental music fan, I agree with this. 

However, you're generally off-base in this argument. You're ranting about everything being denoted as "emo", but it's really not. We all know that "emo" is short for "emotional", and denotes music with lots of emotion. However, even though it may have that emotion, the sad and simple truth is that, in general, emo bands are not talented. "Emo" is just being used as an example, a figurehead of shitty, cheap music for the masses. So, other music doesn't necessarily have to be under the "emo" genre, but it can be just as watered-down, fake, and templated.

What we're ultimately getting into here is the underlying purpose for these artists' making music. 

Metal isn't especially popular here in the US. There are no death metal radio singles or black metal music videos on MTV. The motivation behind making music to these guys is just to make their type of music for us to rock out to (there are exceptions, of course - here's looking at you, Metallica, you whores). Most put a shit-ton of work into it. It's not just thrash metal riffs (I personally don't like too much thrash, myself) - a lot of the bands on that list put more effort into writing one song than most bands of today put into one album. I've heard such supremely technical playing ability and masterful writing packed into such small spaces that mainstream bands would be dizzy if they looked at the sheet music. Of course, I'm more for the experimental/avante-garde or progressive metal, but this applies to a large number of the bands on *mrchris*'s list.

And then we get to the music that he was attacking. What was being emphasized here is the gross general lack of talent and the music being used as a tool to make money or get famous. These bands find a record label, and the record label encourages them to churn out nice cookie-cutter, "hardcore" music to appeal to the poser masses in order to get sales. It's so pervasive today because it works. I feel a tinge of infuriation when I see some kid headbanging to his music somewhere and I ask what he's listening to, and he replies, "Disturbed" or "Fall Out Boy". Stop giving these people your money and admiration!

Now, this isn't a blanket that covers every band on the earth. I realize this was quite a black-and-white comparison, but know that that's not actually how I divide bands in my mind. There are some generic, stupid metal bands (I don't agree with everything on the list) and some pretty damn skilled other-genre bands. But, by far, I've encountered much more of what I'm looking for in metal.

That also brings up something else - it's what _I'm_ looking for, not what everyone else is looking for. Take all of this with a grain of salt. I'm just tired of "for the money" music being so widespread when there is so much stuff out there which better deserves the fans.

/Also, you see, when you start quoting from people in "Christian pop punk" bands, you're really not reaching people with my point of view.
//Sorry for tl;dr.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 25, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> TehLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no no no, that is most definitly not the anti-emo terminology rant, that would take a lot longer and require more depth than I felt like writing,

my rant was aimed at his obviously negative statements regarding other peoples opinions on what music is or what is good

you cant judge what someone likes, opinions are not fact, there is nothing to them past what you like, because what your opinion is doesnt change what mine is, and nothing justifies your opinion over mine (at least in the case of what music I like)



but yeah... the term emo is stupid... why? because nearly all music created is emotional 
all music conveys emotion... and people often cross the term to cover a ton of types of music, but never things they like... which is why it's stupid to use... it's just a bad word, but then most genre listings are not very useful any more... to much of popular music draws off many types of music...




and for another matter... the OP seemed to say he didnt care for that music while looking for aggressive music, hence my posting a number of different types of music off what I enjoy listening to for gaming... then getting annoyed at the comments made



my apologies for not being clear, it really has been one of those 




edit because I like what you're saying and this could potentially be a good conversation.... even if it is in the wrong thread 


> And then we get to the music that he was attacking. What was being emphasized here is the gross general lack of talent and the music being used as a tool to make money or get famous. These bands find a record label, and the record label encourages them to churn out nice cookie-cutter, "hardcore" music to appeal to the poser masses in order to get sales. It's so pervasive today because it works. I feel a tinge of infuriation when I see some kid headbanging to his music somewhere and I ask what he's listening to, and he replies, "Disturbed" or "Fall Out Boy". Stop giving these people your money and admiration!
> 
> Now, this isn't a blanket that covers every band on the earth. I realize this was quite a black-and-white comparison, but know that that's not actually how I divide bands in my mind. There are some generic, stupid metal bands (I don't agree with everything on the list) and some pretty damn skilled other-genre bands. But, by far, I've encountered much more of what I'm looking for in metal.



there are a couple problems in here, first is that nearly all music is cookie cutter... it's VERY VERY hard to find original music... most of those bands follow established forms and styles just as much as the pop punk bands do, it's simply a different style that person a may not like, but that doesnt make that style bad... the standard rock progression has been used for a long long time, it's not bad because it's not original.

Also, if you look at most of the popular 'emo' bands, many of them really are very talented, even if they dont always show it in all of their music... just because I dont enjoy playing thrash metal solo's in every song, and because I enjoy playing chords even when I'm on lead for many songs doesnt make me untalented.  I could play crazy high tempo leads all the time, but that just doesnt seem interesting. I like many styles.


devisions of music is fun, I get comments in the dorm building because I have the most fucked up play lists ever... they arnt based on types of music but rather I have "gaming x" "snowboarding x" "sleep x" "mellow x" "fast x" "driving x" ext... it's based less on the type of music, and more on what I'm doing or what mood I'm in... apparently my "happy 3" list is popular... I almost got in trouble because of the bandwidth usage to my room as people were connecting into my itunes all the time




> That also brings up something else - it's what I'm looking for, not what everyone else is looking for. Take all of this with a grain of salt. I'm just tired of "for the money" music being so widespread when there is so much stuff out there which better deserves the fans.


 exactly... aside from the "for the money" part... even generic pop groups enjoy what they do, it's very rarely just "for the money" as most musicians know very well that they will be living of 20 grand a year most likely lol



sorry for the SUPER long post, and for grammar and spelling, to much to edit all...


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2008)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> my apologies for not being clear, it really has been one of those days



Oh, okay, it's cool. Then just consider my response a rant in itself.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 25, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> TehLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, I did, but I like your rant


ps: angry piano is the shit

pps: previous post was edited with responses... I didnt know you posted back to it already 
FA forums is soooooo slow at school


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 25, 2008)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> ps: angry piano is the shit



Speaking of which, The Blood Brothers - "American Vultures"?


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 25, 2008)

Ugh.. none of that Slipknot crap. If you want real hardcore or such, try Dillinger Escape Plan. Really depends on what kind of aggressive music you want, though.


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> Ugh.. none of that Slipknot crap. If you want real hardcore or such, try Dillinger Escape Plan. Really depends on what kind of aggressive music you want, though.



YESYESYES. _Finally_ someone has heard of these guys. Got damn, what good stuff. *highfive*

/And if you like Dillinger, try SikTh.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 26, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who do you recommend if I like both?


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 26, 2008)

*laughs* wow, I look at this thread and it's got some good rants in it.
ANYWAYS
As I've already said, I like metal music but I dont like metal singing aka. sounding like you're choking a bear. TehLemming, it sounds like you have the same sort of taste as me, I love Offspring and Rise Against. And I do the same thing with playlists lol. Would you mind if I PM'd you about music?


----------



## Aden (Jan 26, 2008)

*TehLemming*: If you want heavier and technical, you could go with Beneath the Massacre. Some good technical stuff would be the likes of, say, Behold... the Arctopus or Watchtower.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 26, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Different strokes for different folks. I've never listened to any of the bands you listed. But Slipknot is aggresive. Perhaps not *as* aggresive as the bands you listed. But it's definately FPS 'kill them all' music. At the same time, I sometimes listen to Classical while I FPS.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 26, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> mrchris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still think voices from disturbed is great "kill them all" music =D
only problem is that CD is too slow for most FPSers, not fast enough tempo for me =(

although the di.fm chillout stream does it for me... good for getting in the zone...
how odd the contradictions are
=D


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 26, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah, I've enjoyed them for awhile now. Plus they did an EP with my favorite vocalist, Mike Patton.. and that was neat. Dillinger and Queens of the Stone Age are the bands that people usually seem to recognize from my list.. but the others like Dog Fashion Disco and Tub Ring.. people have never heard of. xD

But yeah, Dillinger is good.. both their old and new music.


----------



## BryanB (Jan 27, 2008)

Strapping Young Lad - Oh My Fucking God

uh, never mind. that hardly qualifies as music anyway


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 27, 2008)

pendulum - axel grinder
(Drum and bass arena: andy c)

voodoo people (pendulum remix)

static-x - destroy all

pendulum - bacteria remix

chimaira - down again

all the tracks i play when im playing games


----------



## TeeGee (Jan 30, 2008)

Meshuggah, Borknagar (first two albums imo), Head Control System, older Ulver, Nevermore, Opeth, newer Porcupine Tree, :wumpscut:, anything that mrchris listed.

I'd also like to recommend Arcturus. It's not necessarily aggressive due to the vocals, but it is pretty great music. Currently my favorite two albums are La Masquerade Infernale and The Sham Mirrors.


----------



## Greeb (Jan 30, 2008)

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMfxMZ4ljQ

Always helps me to get energy to, good to listen when you are training, or drawing, or even playing some kickasses games.
Suggest listen on maximum volume, just good for killing.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55mjB1R-pjM
this song is perfect


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2008)

Whiplash by Metallica, Bodies by Drowning Pool, Did My Time by Korn, Die MF Die by Dope, New Disease by Spineshank.

For outright homicidal-rage-inducing insanity: Roots, Bloody Roots by Sepultura.

Oh, personal favorite of mine: It's Gonna Be A Long Night by Ween.


----------



## Aden (Jan 30, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah, I've enjoyed them for awhile now. Plus they did an EP with my favorite vocalist, Mike Patton.. and that was neat. Dillinger and Queens of the Stone Age are the bands that people usually seem to recognize from my list.. but the others like Dog Fashion Disco and Tub Ring.. people have never heard of. xD



You'd probaby love the band Mr. Bungle.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 30, 2008)

Slayer. That and them only. 
Seeing as they where at one point the 'heaviest band in the world', with such family-friendly hits such as 'Raining Blood' and 'Angel of Death'.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 30, 2008)

When it comes to Metallica, I say just stick with the 80s stuff. Their 90s stuff isn't even worth downloading for free.

Only bands I can really add are Megadeth, Fear Factory, Alice in Chains, and Pentagram(us).


----------



## Option7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, Metallica's thrash period was awesome. You can't argue with the Black Album though.

As for the topic, Hatebreed are a good one.
People seem to only be listing metal.... In my opinion there's a lot of gangster rap that gets you pumped up just as well as any metal song ever could. The aggression is the same, just expressed differently.

Oooh, Insane Clown Posse as well. Try Halls of Illusions, Chicken Hunting, Tilt A Whirl or Toybox (they're my top choices for violence).


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:
			
		

> I think you might've left out a band or two in your "big list", Chris. Such a shame, that you should make a huge list of awesome-tastic bands, and leave out a few poor souls who also deserve to be on that same list.
> 
> ...Of course, I can't remember a single one at the moment. Just woke up, you realize.



early Slayer?


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 2, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, ironically that's one of the first Mike Patton bands I was into.. that and Faith no More. Also like pretty much all his other projects.. Tomahawk, Fantomas, Peeping Tom.. and others. That's how I got into Dog Fashion Disco and Tub Ring, actually. xD


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2008)

I actually just got myself a bunch of FantÃ´mas a little while ago. Very...interesting stuff. 

/Hell yes I listen to it a lot.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 2, 2008)

Dog Fashion Disco is amazing by the way, if you haven't heard of them go get Anarchists of Good Taste which is my favorite album.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 2, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Marl Duothimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I suppose Slayer is one of those bands.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 22, 2008)

Try Strung Out, Destroyer 666, Grabbers, Glue gun, Guano Apes, Agent Orange,


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 28, 2008)

Converge, Pig destroyer, Cephalic carnage, Between the buried and me. Just of the top of my head.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 5, 2008)

Athiest - Piece of Time or Elements, Unquestionable pressance is good but is wareing if you are not into the overly jazz rythm feel. Elements suffers a litle from this but has enough speed and clarity to distance itself. Vocals are similear to late thrash

Judas Priest - Every album (Excludeing Turbo) From them, From Stained Class to Painkiller. I know you didn't want lumps but Priest is of course one of those bands that is classic no matter what. Since you are a metal fan you more than likely already Know about them.....Then agian my 5 year old cousin knows about them.

Biomechanical - Good Prog Metal band that to me is King diamond with Kreator as a back up band. Any album will do. I think they only have 2 anyway.

I'll stop there since You are not a big fan of Black or Death.

If you want complete utter spazz death while playing then why not throw any Random Track from MERZBOW. Seriously any track will do.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 6, 2008)

OMGWTFBBQ!!!! I love athiest. Unquestionable pressance is a tech metal masterpiece. Tony Choy is a amazing bassist. So was Roger Patterson R.I.P.

Shit! And merzbow? Some ambient dark noise from japan. This guy knows his shit. Nice work Flabbergasted Breakdancer.


----------



## southmunjoy (Mar 6, 2008)

Check these guys out: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cL1duKik8[/youtube]


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 6, 2008)

Static-X, Atreyu,....ermm....there are a few others...Skinflick...But that's for hard secks...ermm....there's more...Orgy ...err...Papa roach...


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 6, 2008)

southmunjoy said:
			
		

> Check these guys out:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cL1duKik8[/youtube]




BORIS! Stoner doom from japan. They've done 2 albums with merzbow.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 7, 2008)

I need to aquire some Boris. Drone and Sludge are areas I like but never really submerged myself in. 

I feel like some Throbbing Gristle Now.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:
			
		

> I need to aquire some Boris. Drone and Sludge are areas I like but never really submerged myself in.



You must hear Electric Wizard.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 7, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! also check out  Sunn O))) (ofcorse), Torche, The sword, Neurosis, isis and earth


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd go with some Limp Bizkit, Dir En Gray (Japanese), and Rise Against, sometimes Korn.
Sorry if they've already been suggested.


----------



## southmunjoy (Mar 8, 2008)

You would also do well to find a copy of SWANS Young God/Money Is Flesh, as well as Selfless by Godflesh. Godflesh took a lot of influence from middle period SWANS, and turned he guitars up a little bit more. --SWANS though, are bit heavier psychologically speaking


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 10, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm aware of some Sludge and Drone bands. All except Torche I have listened to. Sunn O)) is more of a mood oriented band for me though. Nuerosis, Bongzilla, and Crowbar are bands that I could listen to whenever and do. Earth I never really checked anything out by. Then again when I want something in the drone world I usualy just go full blown industrial and pull out old SPK or Throbing Gristle.  Also Electric Wizard and Sleep are my favortie doom oriented bands. I need more Pentagram though.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 10, 2008)

southmunjoy said:
			
		

> You would also do well to find a copy of SWANS Young God/Money Is Flesh, as well as Selfless by Godflesh. Godflesh took a lot of influence from middle period SWANS, and turned he guitars up a little bit more. --SWANS though, are bit heavier psychologically speaking


Godflesh is amazeing. Never checked into SWANS though.

Now that I think about it. I'm not that shabby when it come to Doom Metal.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 21, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Job for a Cowboy - "Knee Deep"
> The Number Twelve Looks Like You - "Sleeping With The Fishes See"
> The Black Dahlia Murder - "Everything Went Black" (actually there's a lot from this band, but that'd take some digging to get specific.)
> Daughters (nothing specific here, either.)
> ...



LOL, fadcore. Except BDM, and the daughters are alright once in while. They both have some nice tunes. Sorry dude saw JFAC and number 12 at sounds of the underground this year. Just horrible. Just my opinion though.
Godflesh is amazing. So is jesu and most Justin Broadrick projects.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Mar 24, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> LOL, fadcore. Except BDM, and the daughters are alright once in while. They both have some nice tunes. Sorry dude saw JFAC and number 12 at sounds of the underground this year. Just horrible. Just my opinion though.
> Godflesh is amazing. So is jesu and most Justin Broadrick projects.



You have the best name _ever_. xD I love Sunn O)))

My current favorite "aggresive" acts (and album of theirs) at the moment are Venetian Snares (Doll Doll Doll), Doormouse (Skelechairs), Toecutter, Skinny Puppy (Last Rights), and Prurient (And Still, Wanting). I'd recommend the first three to anyone.


----------



## zaal (Mar 25, 2008)

Panzerchrist, 1349, Bloodbath, Yyrkoon (Unhealthy Opera and Occult Medicine album), Strapping Young Lad, Kampfar, Marduk, Fear Factory, Decapitated, Anaal Nathrakh, Devildriver, Arch Enemy (maybe?), Belphegor, Behemoth, Benighted, Aborted, Aeternus, Wormed, Mortician, Incarrion, Gorod, Zyklon, Vomitory, Vile, Vader, Samael, Goratory, Kreator, Nile, Illdisposed, Meshuggah, Fintroll, Exhumed, Exmortem, Deicide, Beherit, Bathory, Acheron, Waco Jesus, Beneath The Massacre, Cryptopsy, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Sikth, Cerebral Effusion, Dismember, Himsa, Necrophagist, Gojira, Intronaut

Not so aggressive music: Sunn O))), Rammstein, Khanate, Earth, Front 242, Dismantled, Die Fantastischen Vier, Front Line Assembly, Moonsorrow, Drudkh, Grivf, Zero Hour, Kristallnacht, Amorphis, Wagon Christ, Summoning, Velvet Acid Christ, Catamenia

I once played Day of Defeat: Source with Die Fantastischen Vier (German hip-hop) playing, and it was freaking awesome


----------



## Toungy (Mar 25, 2008)

Although most of the metal I listen to is a bit too melodic to fit "aggressive", here's what I think could pass the bill:

Dark Tranquillity - Terminus (Where Death Is Most Alive), probably the least aggressive song on this list.
Children of Bodom - If You Want Peace Prepare For War, high speed death metal, nuff said.
Children of Bodom - In Your Face, my favourite song, what can I say?
Pantera - Becoming, IMO one of their most aggressive songs.
Otep - Warhead, very political for those not interested in that.
Otep - Confrontation, thrash metal and an awesome song.
Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul, pretty high-speed song, melodeath.

Most other songs from the bands I listed are pretty aggressive, so a few Youtube searches might get you more.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm.

Strapping Young Lad - Detox
Devin Townsend - Namaste
Amon Amarth - Death in Fire
Fear Factory - Slave Labour
Iced Earth - Violate
Nine Inch Nails - Wish


And if you don't mind vomiting-down-a-drainpipe vocals,
The Berzerker - Eye for an Eye


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 26, 2008)

zaal said:
			
		

> Panzerchrist, 1349, Bloodbath, Yyrkoon (Unhealthy Opera and Occult Medicine album), Strapping Young Lad, Kampfar, Marduk, Fear Factory, Decapitated, Anaal Nathrakh, Devildriver, Arch Enemy (maybe?), Belphegor, Behemoth, Benighted, Aborted, Aeternus, Wormed, Mortician, Incarrion, Gorod, Zyklon, Vomitory, Vile, Vader, Samael, Goratory, Kreator, Nile, Illdisposed, Meshuggah, Fintroll, Exhumed, Exmortem, Deicide, Beherit, Bathory, Acheron, Waco Jesus, Beneath The Massacre, Cryptopsy, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Sikth, Cerebral Effusion, Dismember, Himsa, Necrophagist, Gojira, Intronaut
> 
> Not so aggressive music: Sunn O))), Rammstein, Khanate, Earth, Front 242, Dismantled, Die Fantastischen Vier, Front Line Assembly, Moonsorrow, Drudkh, Grivf, Zero Hour, Kristallnacht, Amorphis, Wagon Christ, Summoning, Velvet Acid Christ, Catamenia
> 
> I once played Day of Defeat: Source with Die Fantastischen Vier (German hip-hop) playing, and it was freaking awesome



Not a bad list. Some i dont care for(such as devildriver and himsa) But still good. Intronaut is pure tech sludge heaven. Khanate = one of the most uncomfiterable lisens ever. But still so great.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 26, 2008)

dethklok-Breifcase full of guts

Dethklok-Awaken

most awsome keytar evers


----------



## Helsing (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're looking for aggressive/fast, a few bands you have to look out for would be Avenged Sevenfold, Arch Enemy, Fear Factory and of course Rob Zombie. Front Line Assembly, Helltrash and Legion of Doom might help you out if you also like the more drum n' bass or techno industrial side of music.


----------



## Kajy (Mar 26, 2008)

What's up People

This music is great when you're feeling hyper or evil... I dunno, I think it goes well with shooters... or hate >_>

P.S.: If you ever played Ragnarok Online, listen to the BGM 124 - Stranger Aeons... It brings your psychotic side


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 28, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:
			
		

> ShaneO))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Why thank you. However in my nickname the O is meant to be pronounced. Sunn O))) isn't aggresive but they are dark and boarderlining evil.


----------



## zaal (Mar 29, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> Why thank you. However in my nickname the O is meant to be pronounced. Sunn O))) isn't aggresive but they are dark and boarderlining evil.



Freaking pisses me off when people hear Sunn O))) and they reply with "This is music? Even I can play this!"

:x


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 30, 2008)

zaal said:
			
		

> ShaneO))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But we shouldnt be angry with them, they can't help it. Their just mentally handicapped.


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2008)

In other news, *ShaneO)))*'s avatar is an amazing album.

/Just noticed.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAyTGVv8oTQ
have a gander


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 1, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> In other news, *ShaneO)))*'s avatar is an amazing album.
> 
> /Just noticed.



Yes it is my freind. Full of raw emotion. The whole album is just so bleak and beautiful.

O btw Aden , i saw Between the buried and me again on sunday. No colors all the way thru, but i saw it played already so no dissapointment for me. The set list was as follows....

Lost Perfection A)anablephobia
Sun of nothing 
ants of the sky
prequel to the sequel
The Primer
Malpractice(Faith no more cover)
Mordecai

A pretty sweet set in my opinion. Loved the FNM cover.


----------

